# Kaijus Nike boots...what size do I get???



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello my fellow riders as y'all already know that time has come to start picking up some new gear for the up coming season. Now, I'm pretty much set but stuck with a decision. I'm looking to buy a pair of Kaijus Nike boots but unsure of what size to get. Reason being is I had own a pair of zoom AF1 in my regular shoe size (9) and after half a season they were pack the fuck out. So I had to sell them. It was so bad that someone who wore a size 10 were able to buy the boots. So really my question to you guys are,do the Kaijus act the same way?? And should I get an 8 1/2 this time or stick with a size 9.

Need as much input on this as possible.
Thanks 
Shread hard


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

the answer is.......yes.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> the answer is.......yes.


That doesn't answer anything...yes to what?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sii315 said:


> That doesn't answer anything...yes to what?


I'd say he's saying yes, they'll pack the same, and if you didn't like what went down with your last pair, you should try a smaller size.

:huh:


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> I'd say he's saying yes, they'll pack the same, and if you didn't like what went down with your last pair, you should try a smaller size.
> 
> :huh:


My last pair was a different model so just wanted to make sure by having some feed back from members of this forum


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

There's lots of discussion on every forum about boot sizing that's why many don't really want to answer you. 

But I'll try to help... I just bought a pair of Nike Kaiju boots this summer too btw.

First of all, your regular shoe size means nothing. People have different preferences when they wear their shoes, some like it snug fit, some like to wear 1 or even 2 sizes bigger. Usually people will say "oh buy 1 size or 0.5 size smaller", but that's just because on average people wear 1 size bigger. That does not mean that you are actually doing that with your "regular shoes" though. 

So what you gotta actually figure out is your actual foot size. The best way to do this is just to go to a store and try out boots, or ask them to figure out your size for you.

Once you got that, then you need to be looking for a pair of boots that's as tight as possible on your feet without hurting them. That's, again, USUALLY half a size smaller than your actual size. If you are gonna buy online, you still might as well try sizes in a local shop before you pull the trigger.

Also worth noting specific to the Kaiju boots is that someone (that seem to know what he's talking about) mentioned on a different forum that the difference in half sizes for the Kaiju boots is just the liner. For example, size 8.5 = size 9 boot, size 8 liner. So you might want to keep that in mind when people mention that their boots feel "narrower" and stuff.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> There's lots of discussion on every forum about boot sizing that's why many don't really want to answer you.
> 
> But I'll try to help... I just bought a pair of Nike Kaiju boots this summer too btw.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much man I appreciate it. My boots came in yesterday went with the 8.5 haven't tried them yet but will do today and leave some feedback


----------



## tostyj (Feb 19, 2013)

So how did the sizing work out for you? I'm curious about the same thing. I'm a size 8 in K2's and a size 8.5 in ThirtyTwo's...so I figure I'm one of those just not sure which.


----------



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

tostyj said:


> So how did the sizing work out for you? I'm curious about the same thing. I'm a size 8 in K2's and a size 8.5 in ThirtyTwo's...so I figure I'm one of those just not sure which.


I'd also like to know this!

I am a 9.5(US) in 2013 Burton Hails


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm very happy with the purchase....glad I went down 1/2 feels nice and snug walked around for about 30 mins or so with them on and wish they made work boots like this....true test lies ahead when the season starts 
Recommend you go 1/2 to a full size down if you can relating to my past experience


----------



## johnnyytruong (Jan 1, 2011)

Sii315 said:


> I'm very happy with the purchase....glad I went down 1/2 feels nice and snug walked around for about 30 mins or so with them on and wish they made work boots like this....true test lies ahead when the season starts
> Recommend you go 1/2 to a full size down if you can relating to my past experience


congrats on your purchase!
i was looking at getting the 2013 kaiju's for this season as well. i'm coming from the burton moto's and i wear an 8.5

i've been reading alot of reviews and most people say that the kaiju's fit narrower and a bit smaller, so they recommended go up 1/2 or 1 size. 

you probably haven't broken them in yet but how do they feel right now before being broken in?

i don't ride much every season so i'm debating if i should go down to an 8 and try to break them in or get an 8.5 or 9 so they're comfortable right out of the box


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

johnnyytruong said:


> congrats on your purchase!
> i was looking at getting the 2013 kaiju's for this season as well. i'm coming from the burton moto's and i wear an 8.5
> 
> i've been reading alot of reviews and most people say that the kaiju's fit narrower and a bit smaller, so they recommended go up 1/2 or 1 size.
> ...


The 9 shouldn't be an option in my opinion it's to big off the bat...don't worry about them not being comfortable they are amazimg boots with alot of comfort best suggestion I can give you is what I did went to a local shop who sells nike boots try on both sizes and make pick you choice from there....and just order the boot off line


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sii315 said:


> The 9 shouldn't be an option in my opinion it's to big off the bat...don't worry about them not being comfortable they are amazimg boots with alot of comfort best suggestion I can give you is what I did went to a local shop who sells nike boots try on both sizes and make pick you choice from there....and just order the boot off line


Lame advice. If you're going to take the shop's time, you should buy from them.


----------



## johnnyytruong (Jan 1, 2011)

Sii315 said:


> The 9 shouldn't be an option in my opinion it's to big off the bat...don't worry about them not being comfortable they are amazimg boots with alot of comfort best suggestion I can give you is what I did went to a local shop who sells nike boots try on both sizes and make pick you choice from there....and just order the boot off line


i live in toronto and i dont think there are any shops around here that carry nike boots. i was planning on getting the 9's and if they fit big, i could always get insoles put inside them since i have flat feet anyways

ill be buying online and the place im ordering from only has 8 or 9, no 8.5s
if i went with the 8 and it was a bit to snug for my liking, how long would the break-in period be? with your zoom forces, faster than usual?


----------



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

I actually went and purchased a pair of these myself so I thought I'd give some input on what I thought.

I ended up going with 9.5 US size, I'm the same boot size in 2013 Burton Hails.

The Nike's do feel more snug, but not in a bad way. I had them on for over a hour just around the house and they were so comfy, they never rubbed, hurt or pinched anywhere.

I'm happy with my purchase and cant wait to try them out soon!


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Lame advice. If you're going to take the shop's time, you should buy from them.


Lame advice really where's your input asshole. You own a shop? If you were in the processes of buying something and the shop didnt have what you wanted you are gonna change your mind completely and get what ever they have to offer? Don't think so right....and what time are we wasting a total of 5 mins regardless of if you buy it or not that employe is still gonna make what he makes never heard of a board shop working off commotion...stop bombing ppl threads unless you have something better to add


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sii315 said:


> Lame advice really where's your input asshole. You own a shop? If you were in the processes of buying something and the shop didnt have what you wanted you are gonna change your mind completely and get what ever they have to offer? Don't think so right....and what time are we wasting a total of 5 mins regardless of if you buy it or not that employe is still gonna make what he makes never heard of a board shop working off commotion...stop bombing ppl threads unless you have something better to add


Wow. Not sure what you're so angry about buddy. You don't want to support your LBS, that's great for you, maybe all the ones in your area will close down. But that will make it tough to run down there and "try things on", won't it? Then what are you gonna do, buy each size online and return the ones that don't fit? That'll work great, until the online retailers say "eff this!", and tighten up their return policies. Then, thanks to you and your walmart shopping buddies, we'll ONLY be able to buy shit online or direct, and you better know what you want. That'll be just wonderful. :dunno:


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Wow. Not sure what you're so angry about buddy. You don't want to support your LBS, that's great for you, maybe all the ones in your area will close down. But that will make it tough to run down there and "try things on", won't it? Then what are you gonna do, buy each size online and return the ones that don't fit? That'll work great, until the online retailers say "eff this!", and tighten up their return policies. Then, thanks to you and your walmart shopping buddies, we'll ONLY be able to buy shit online or direct, and you better know what you want. That'll be just wonderful. :dunno:


Who's angry?? I've seen you jock threads before for no reason and if your LBS has a Nike account you don't have to worry about them shutting down anytime soon. And sorry if I have that luxury because of my location maybe you should move away from the sticks where you from.that if one goes and doesn't buy anything the shop is gonna shut down...buddy you watch way to many bankruptcy movies


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sii315 said:


> Who's angry?? I've seen you jock threads before for no reason and if your LBS has a Nike account you don't have to worry about them shutting down anytime soon. And sorry if I have that luxury because of my location maybe you should move away from the sticks where you from.that if one goes and doesn't buy anything the shop is gonna shut down...buddy you watch way to many bankruptcy movies


Cool story. I actually live 30 minutes from The House, as well as several other awesome board shops. Thanks for the tip though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

johnnyytruong said:


> i live in toronto and i dont think there are any shops around here that carry nike boots. i was planning on getting the 9's and if they fit big, i could always get insoles put inside them since i have flat feet anyways
> 
> ill be buying online and the place im ordering from only has 8 or 9, no 8.5s
> if i went with the 8 and it was a bit to snug for my liking, how long would the break-in period be? with your zoom forces, faster than usual?


How would you describe your foot? other then it being flat. Nike boots are more for normal to narrow feet

I wear a 10.5 in skate shoes but a 10 in zoom ites and vapens. It also has a soft stretchy neoprene toe box or whatever that area is called. So gives a little more room while they break in.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

johnnyytruong said:


> i live in toronto and i dont think there are any shops around here that carry nike boots. i was planning on getting the 9's and if they fit big, i could always get insoles put inside them since i have flat feet anyways
> 
> ill be buying online and the place im ordering from only has 8 or 9, no 8.5s
> if i went with the 8 and it was a bit to snug for my liking, how long would the break-in period be? with your zoom forces, faster than usual?


I feel you dude I bought mines in 8.5 and took me for ever to find it...just take sometime and look around for your right size just keep in mind they pack out a lot and it pretty fast took me about 10 days to break in my old zooms


----------



## johnnyytruong (Jan 1, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> How would you describe your foot? other then it being flat. Nike boots are more for normal to narrow feet
> 
> I wear a 10.5 in skate shoes but a 10 in zoom ites and vapens. It also has a soft stretchy neoprene toe box or whatever that area is called. So gives a little more room while they break in.


my foot is in between narrow and normal, probably closer to narrow.

i think i've decided to get the size 8s but i'm just worried that it will be too snug for me to even be comfortable enough to ride in at first.


----------



## lazee (Dec 8, 2011)

Just curious but what made you switch from the zf1 to the kaijus other thean them packing out too much? Were they too stiff? I'm considering getting the zf1 boa but am worried they may be too stiff for my liking(mostly all mountain/jumps/freestyle)


----------



## PayneSkillet (Nov 4, 2012)

I too would like some insight on the sizing of these. 
Last season I wore a size 9.5 Ride boot that was moderately snug in the toe area, but the boots are cheaper and too soft for me. I have the opportunity to get the Kaiju's for $150 but the largest size they have is a 9.5. I tried them on and they were very tight around the toes. I understand they'll pack out, but will they really pack out a .5-full size?
I normally wear a 9.5/10 shoe depending on the brand, and I have narrow feet. Should I snag those 9.5's and hope for the best?


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes they will pack out a half size. My last year ZF1 packed out 1/2 size and my new DK from this year have packed out 1/2 size from wearing nonstop around the house getting ready for this season.

For reference I wear a 12.5 Nike shoe. The ZF1 I got last year were 13's and got too large for my feet once they packed out.

This season I got the new DK in a 12 and they packed out to perfection.


----------



## PayneSkillet (Nov 4, 2012)

Derp said:


> Yes they will pack out a half size. My last year ZF1 packed out 1/2 size and my new DK from this year have packed out 1/2 size from wearing nonstop around the house getting ready for this season.
> 
> For reference I wear a 12.5 Nike shoe. The ZF1 I got last year were 13's and got too large for my feet once they packed out.
> 
> This season I got the new DK in a 12 and they packed out to perfection.


awesome, thanks for the reply. Were they very snug/cramped on you when you first got them?


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

PayneSkillet said:


> awesome, thanks for the reply. Were they very snug/cramped on you when you first got them?


Very snug, but not "holy shit these hurt."


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Derp said:


> Very snug, but not "holy shit these hurt."


Same here. Tight around the toe area. A little smushed but not in pain. They will open a bit.


----------

